# are millfleur broody ???



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Looking at some millfleur , are they broody ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

According to this site http://animals.pawnation.com/mille-fleur-bantams-3356.html Mille Fluers are good mommas but their site limits the number of chicks they can hatch, so the page suggests to incubate what you would like to hatch if its more than the hen can sit on.


----------

